# Jon Moxley is your new AEW Champion



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> From leaving WWE this time last year to now being the top champion in AEW.


It's not really a surprise or anything. Once he signed, he was guaranteed to be the next champion after Jericho.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Moxleyyyy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

good


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

When Moxley pulled off the eyepatch and all that blood poured out, that was quite a visual LOL


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

Good call you pull the trigger while the guy is hot and this can open up so many new feuds.

Also we get some more promos on a weekly basis, I liked the build-up of him chasing the Inner Circle but he was extra entertaining those first few months where he would just come out to fight and cut promos.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I would have preferred that he chased the title a little longer, but he is the hottest talent on AEW's roster. Will be interesting to see what they do next.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good on him, glad the title is off fucking old man Jericho who never should've been champ. Hopefully WWE learns that you don't need to put the top titles on old guys. Not like the make a real difference.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Good need to keep him happy so he doesn't leave lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they move on, with PPVs being 3 months apart they can't afford to be having multi-match feuds.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Great but they missed a cool opprotunity there at the end by not having him drive the car he stole from The Inner Circle several weeks ago and use it as a weapon. He could have backdropped Santana or Ortiz on the windwhield, and laid out Sammy face first on the front of the car with a double-armed DDT. 

Imagine if after Mox had won, he had gotten into the car to leave and Sammy was still face first on the front of the car and when Mox backed up the car and hit the brakes, Sammy's carcass just flung off the front and rolled onto the ground. Mox driving a beat up, damaged vehicle after winning the belt would have made a cool and fitting visual.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Glad I got this PPV.

Mox going "What the fuck" as his music played really epitomized the freedom and the Wild West and fun that is AEW. I couldn't be happier for the dude he was one of my favorites in the other company from the first time I saw him on TV.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Smart to put the belt on Mox Jericho was the right choice for their first champ was a big name on the title to carry it at the start of the company now it's time to see if Mox can keep the same energy without the title chase guessing MJF will be his first feud after a Jericho rematch


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully they move on, with PPVs being 3 months apart they can't afford to be having multi-match feuds.


Jericho was champ for several months and their very top heel. You know they're gonna do a rematch at Double Or Nothing.

They can always freshen it up a bit by having Jericho disappear for the next few weeks or something. He supposedly has a tour coming up soon anyway, right? Have Mox do his own thing for awhile (maybe he holds an open challenge of sorts every single week until then), then have Jericho re-appear by surprise somewhere down the line and reenvigorate the feud.)


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

They had to pull the trigger as ratings are going down .

Finally they have a champ from the current generation who is in his prime so that may spike some extra interest especially from those Wwe fans who are tired seing Lesnar/ /Goldberg in the top spots .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Jericho was champ for several months and their very top heel. You know they're gonna do a rematch at Double Or Nothing.
> 
> They can always freshen it up a bit by having Jericho disappear for the next few weeks or something. He supposedly has a tour coming up soon anyway, right? Have Mox do his own thing for awhile (maybe he holds an open challenge of sorts every single week until then), then have Jericho re-appear by surprise somewhere down the line and reenvigorate the feud.)


I just think it stunts too much given the time between PPVs. 2 months I think it's easier to pull off. But 3 is just 4 weeks too long to me. 

Then outside of the non-kayfabe stuff where do they really go? I mean how do you top "hahaha I stabbed you in the eye, oh shit you're healed". I mean unless Jericho is going to go kiss Renee then set her on fire, idk where they could go to justify continuing it, that would be interesting. Seeing Jericho disappear for a few weeks, then return demanding a title shot for about 4-8 weeks later just doesn't feel right.


Sidenote the car idea was fucking brilliant


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good move, should definitely add some added interest this week to Dynamite. I think MJF will go onto Moxley as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Right call. Jericho has gotten in better shape since DoN, but has somehow looked worse in the ring in recent times.

he’s built the belt enough - time for the Mox, Kenny and Hangman to take over


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Good move, should definitely add some added interest this week to Dynamite. I think MJF will go onto Moxley as well.


Too soon. MJF should be the one who takes the title off of him later on.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

AEWMoxley said:


> Too soon. MJF should be the one who takes the title off of him later on.


I think it will be MJF also. Facts are that Mox and MJF move the ratings needle and AEW really needs “The Mox Era” to get them over a million/.4 demo weekly.

It’s a big test and I hope Mox delivers. Fueding with, and beating at DoN2, MJF is his best route to providing those numbers.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

By the way, Moxley just set a record tonight by becoming the youngest world champion in AEW history. What a feat.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

I am so happy for mox.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> By the way, Moxley just set a record tonight by becoming the youngest world champion in AEW history. What a feat.


Also the first man to DDT Jericho for a finish on a PPV in two different companies. #HistoryMaker


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully they move on, with PPVs being 3 months apart they can't afford to be having multi-match feuds.


Yeah, let's not put the title on the man that's regularly in one of, if not the biggest rated quarters of the night and is there every week in a long term capacity. Instead, let's put it on some jabroni no one knows like Kenny Omega or Darby Allin, that surely will get people interested. Some of these takes on this forum are laughably bad.

WWE should've learned you don't book older guys/part-timers like total geeks when they brought in Goldberg in 2003 and managed to kill off his heat rather quickly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> Yeah, let's not put the title on the man that's regularly in one of, if not the biggest rated quarters of the night and is there every week in a long term capacity. Instead, let's put it on some jabroni no one knows like Kenny Omega or Darby Allin, that surely will get people interested. Some of these takes on this forum are laughably bad.
> 
> WWE should've learned you don't book older guys/part-timers like total geeks when they brought in Goldberg in 2003 and managed to kill off his heat rather quickly.


Or you can put the old man in other feuds. The only folk upset that Jericho isn't champion will be fans like us, on places like this. Fat old Jericho as your champ is silly. Fat old Jericho couldn't even get them over the million fan mark. So his fat old self isn't valuable enough to be obligated titles.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Or you can put the old man in other feuds. The only folk upset that Jericho isn't champion will be fans like us, on places like this. Fat old Jericho as your champ is silly. Fat old Jericho couldn't even get them over the million fan mark. So his fat old self isn't valuable enough to be obligated titles.


The show from the get go was to be built around Jericho, he was the biggest draw(him and Moxley). You don't put him in a mid card feud against nobodies with limited screen time. You don't bring back Goldberg for some meme mid card feud either, it's just dumb.

Not sure why you're obsessed with his weight, the numbers are what matter, and Jericho is more often then not a ratings mover. With that rationale you'd have 6% body fat Darby Allin as you're world champion.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

Chris Jericho is touring with Fozzy from April 16th - May 9th, logic would suggest you're building a rematch between Moxley and Jericho the week before to write Jericho off for a bit, and Jericho can come back after touring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Jericho will be caught up in Elite v IC

no way is he getting a rematch at DoN


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

^Not at DoN, TV rematch with Mox, probably a street fight or something like that, loses, written off TV for a few weeks to tour with Fozzy.

I'd love to see Jericho and Guevara Vs. Hangman and Omega at some point, but then you're walking that fine line of throwing singles guys in for Tag matches, but it'd be a great match.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Taking the belt off Jericho after only 183 days as champion was not the right move


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Also the first man to DDT Jericho for a finish on a PPV in two different companies. #HistoryMaker


Jericho definitely loves putting him over.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

The3 said:


> Taking the belt off Jericho after only 183 days as champion was not the right move


Yes it was, he had no compelling challengers left, and Moxley's hot. Jericho will win the title again, I doubt Moxley has that lengthy of a run with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

FatAbomination said:


> ^Not at DoN, TV rematch with Mox, probably a street fight or something like that, loses, written off TV for a few weeks to tour with Fozzy.
> 
> I'd love to see Jericho and Guevara Vs. Hangman and Omega at some point, but then you're walking that fine line of throwing singles guys in for Tag matches, but it'd be a great match.


Jericho / Sammy for the tag titles can be a nice little spot


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

It's been obvious since they announced the match. I feel Mox would be better as the chaser rather than the chased though. He deserves it, but I'm hoping for some quick fire title changes now, unfortunately it's not what I've heard is happening though.

I'm not sure where this leaves Jericho now as his time in the Ring is slowing down considerably now despite being the best mic worker. Perhaps he can do tag team wrestling now after a rematch. Him with Sammy as his protégé would be good, whilst Hager chases down Mox.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

the_flock said:


> It's been obvious since they announced the match. I feel Mox would be better as the chaser rather than the chased though. He deserves it, but I'm hoping for some quick fire title changes now, unfortunately it's not what I've heard is happening though.
> 
> I'm not sure where this leaves Jericho now as his time in the Ring is slowing down considerably now despite being the best mic worker. Perhaps he can do tag team wrestling now after a rematch. Him with Sammy as his protégé would be good, whilst Hager chases down Mox.


He should have the title until June/July, I almost think the next world title change should be on TV to create an even bigger air of unpredictability. Wouldn't even hate for Jericho to win the title back, but for the sake of the story, and Mox's character, he needed to win the title.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

FatAbomination said:


> He should have the title until June/July, I almost think the next world title change should be on TV to create an even bigger air of unpredictability. Wouldn't even hate for Jericho to win the title back, but for the sake of the story, and Mox's character, he needed to win the title.


Oh yeah I agree with you. Jericho needed to lose it to Mox. They need a rematch too. Personally I'm hoping for a Pac title reign after Mox and Pac Vs Omega in the main event.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Moxley mentioned in post show scrum that he could ask Cody to waive his no title shot thing. He said he doesn't want Cody thinking he's the best or top guy. Then use the cop out that if he could challenge for the title he would be champ. He also said he expects Jericho to want his rematch. 


I don't think we will get Cody/Moxley at Double or Nothing. Given that he lost to MJF tonight. But I could see them doing storyline down the line with Moxley wanting to face Cody to prove he's the best. Maybe that's how they get over that no title shot stip.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I've seen a few people act like Moxley was a jobber in WWE or something, lol. He was a top guy there too. 

They basically had to switch the belt here, even though it wasn't time for Jericho to lose, because of the nature of their fan-base. They would cry and huff and puff if Mox didn't get "his turn." WWE have conditioned fans to expect everybody gets a push.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far the last two top AEW champions are non-AEW made stars from the WWE. NOT saying thats a bad thing because clearly for recognition purpose and over-ness both Moxley and Jericho as opposed to the rest of the roster are more recognizable and over. So who is the first AEW guy to get the big belt? One would logically say Cody but he cant due to the stipulations...so i guess maybe MJF is next in line to get the belt and be the first AEW made guy to do it? Perhaps, down the line Cody then takes the belt off MJF. Or something.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> So far the last two top AEW champions are non-AEW made stars from the WWE. NOT saying thats a bad thing because clearly for recognition purpose and over-ness both Moxley and Jericho as opposed to the rest of the roster are more recognizable and over. So who is the first AEW guy to get the big belt? One would logically say Cody but he cant due to the stipulations...so i guess maybe MJF is next in line to get the belt and be the first AEW made guy to do it? Perhaps, down the line Cody then takes the belt off MJF. Or something.


Has to be MJF. That's easily the best move for business.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> Has to be MJF. That's easily the best move for business.


Yep. Plus hes the second top heel. So it only makes sense. Furthermore hes the complete opposite of Moxley so it should make for fun TV


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Great decision by AEW making Moxley champion. Jericho got the title at first cuz he was the most over guy in the company at the time. But now it's clear Moxley is. Ratings, YouTube views, merchandise sales, crowd reaction etc. 


It's great to see a wrestling company reward guys with the title when it's deserving. Unlike another company that buries you when you get too over. If a certain person doesn't see you as "the guy". 

Anyways I can't wait to see what Moxley title reign brings. It should be exciting time with fresh new champ and some new talent joining the roster over the next month or so. I can't wait!


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Really fun PPV, really great decision. This is that rare "we might have a Stone Cold" here moment, and you don't waste that.

Unless you're Vince.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MontyCora said:


> Really fun PPV, really great decision. This is that rare "we might have a Stone Cold" here moment, and you don't waste that.
> 
> Unless you're Vince.


Vince got Stone Cold. And AEW does not have a Stone Cold.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m interested to see where Moxley goes from here and how AEW handle it on a spectator front. Doesn’t have the WWE creative hive mind and Vince favouring others to blame with this one, a genuine chance now to see if he is that megastar people believe he is. Another interview/podcast with Stone Cold himself say five/six months down the line will be interesting with the context of the last one, summing up however this goes. Not meaning to dampen this, fairplay to Mox and his fans but this is that first step again, now we see where he and AEW go with it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Moxley era has begun!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Unfortunately getting one over Cody doesn't mean much, BBB debuted laying him out and have looked like jobbers since. MJF isn't ready, infact nobody really is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I think it will be MJF also. Facts are that Mox and MJF move the ratings needle and AEW really needs “The Mox Era” to get them over a million/.4 demo weekly.
> 
> It’s a big test and I hope Mox delivers. Fueding with, and beating at DoN2, MJF is his best route to providing those numbers.


MJF is not a draw at all in the ratings.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> MJF is not a draw at all in the ratings.


Isn’t he one of the best ratings performers alongside Jericho, Mox and Cody?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> MJF is not a draw at all in the ratings.


I care more about good stories well told than quarterly ratings reports.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> MJF is not a draw at all in the ratings.


Actually, yeah he is.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Hopefully he's just a transition champion. He's boring as hell and he can't carry the company like Jericho did.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think Jericho will be caught up in Elite v IC
> 
> no way is he getting a rematch at DoN


I dont think anyone need to see that match take another PPV place at don. They should build new guys 
My guess would be to throw Jericho in the inner circle vs elite thing and then do alpha vs omega III on DON. Because i dont see page and omega fighting this soon. This is going to be a looooooong story we are in for. Mega power style of longterm.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> MJF is not a draw at all in the ratings.


I think it's because he is involved with cody everytine people think that. But so far every mjf solo promo with no cody around and every mjf match with no cody in any capacity dropped ratings. But whatever 
Who gives a shit give good wrestling and the payoff will happen later


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how he's booked onto television regularly without giving away title fights like candy - which AEW said they didn't want to do. Jericho could appear alongside his stablemates for promo's and the like and in tag matches. If Mox isn't in a match why would he be on television? And he'll need to be on every show still as he's the biggest viewer draw. 

I guess they're going to have to go the whole "fighting champion" route with him and piss all over the rating system. Still there is 13 shows before DoN II, he can't give away even 6-7 cheap title defenses and then expect the PPV build to be a more special title defense. 

It's a pickle.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> The show from the get go was to be built around Jericho, he was the biggest draw(him and Moxley). You don't put him in a mid card feud against nobodies with limited screen time. You don't bring back Goldberg for some meme mid card feud either, it's just dumb.
> 
> Not sure why you're obsessed with his weight, the numbers are what matter, and Jericho is more often then not a ratings mover. With that rationale you'd have 6% body fat Darby Allin as you're world champion.


I'm over past their prime wrestlers. If Jericho and similar stars from the past are going to wrestle put them in the Cody/HHH spot where they have a big match and feud, but it's outside the main event. I'm bringing up his chubbiness to illustrate how out of his prime he is. He's moving ratings so much that he can't they're under a million in the ratings just like NXT.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be interesting to see how he's booked onto television regularly without giving away title fights like candy - which AEW said they didn't want to do. Jericho could appear alongside his stablemates for promo's and the like and in tag matches. If Mox isn't in a match why would he be on television? And he'll need to be on every show still as he's the biggest viewer draw.
> 
> I guess they're going to have to go the whole "fighting champion" route with him and piss all over the rating system. Still there is 13 shows before DoN II, he can't give away even 6-7 cheap title defenses and then expect the PPV build to be a more special title defense.
> 
> It's a pickle.


That's the issue with PPVs being so far apart, you're guaranteed to need to do filler. Best bet is to have him in a mini-feud with who idk I guess Pac or maybe Evil Uno since they're keeping that a thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the feud with Jericho should go 2-1 Ambrose because AEW doesn't have a lot of main eventers. Also Ambrose needs to lose once in a while. It's prowrestling it can be dirty.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good. I unfortunately couldn't see it live but misread that Jericho won. So I just watched the match and it was a surprise. So what's next? MJF is the next logical challenger. That would be an awesome feud.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Hopefully he's just a transition champion. He's boring as hell and he can't carry the company like Jericho did.



Lol butthurt Jericho fan I see. I hate to break it to you. But Moxley already carrying the show. Look at the rating breakdown and how much his matches/Segments gain viewers. Or just look YouTube and see how many people watch his clips on there. Seriously Moxley/Joey Janela full match and highlights of 2nd match has over million views. I'm sorry you don't like him. But he's earned it and now enjoy Moxley era.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bets on who faces Mox at DoN?

i have a feeling we’re in for a short reign and Kenny beats him for the title


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on who faces Mox at DoN?
> 
> i have a feeling we’re in for a short reign and Kenny beats him for the title


Probably MJF for a short feud where he gets to fight Wardlow. 

Then Elite & IC finish their feud with a rematch of Cody v Jericho at DoN whilst Kenny goes for Mox. 
Hangman & Bucks v Guevara & PNP or something for these guys having things to do, probably better options.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Got to wait and see if they get any of the predicted signings. But if it's not Jericho, I'm going to go off the beaten path and say Harper. Not that I think he'd win. Just think it could be a quick way to say "hey this guy has no fucking ceiling on him here". 

If Omega and Page had lost I'd have guessed him. Can't imagine they do Kenny for the title before the do Page vs Omega on a big stage. They always said they saw a star in Page, what better way to put the icing on the cake by letting Kenny get a great match out of him on DoN 2. It's where both guys AEW career was supposed to start hot and fast at.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on who faces Mox at DoN?
> 
> i have a feeling we’re in for a short reign and Kenny beats him for the title


Can't see Omega in title picture until All Out at earliest. Since him and Page are still tag team. Once they drop the titles I expect them to feud and wrestle each other on ppv (probably Double or Nothing). If you would have asked me yesterday.


I would have said Moxley/MJF would be my prediction for Double Or Nothing. But I wouldn't be shocked if Cody pins MJF clean in War Games match. Then we get story line with Moxley wanting to face Cody for title to prove he's the best and that ends up the Double or Nothing main event. The way Moxley brought it up in post interview scrum backstage made me think it could happen.


Cody is a lot more like Triple H then he wants to admit. So I can see him wanting to be part of a feud with Moxley when he's red hot and main event big ppv. That said I think Cody knows what he's like and tries not to be that way. So that's why I would say Moxley vs MJF at Double or Nothing as of right now(which would lead to Cody/Jericho rematch).Both guys are undefeated in singles matches In AEW. They've just got here in very different ways lol.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on who faces Mox at DoN?
> 
> i have a feeling we’re in for a short reign and Kenny beats him for the title


Assuming it's not a Jericho rematch, then probably MJF. He'd be the perfect opponent for Mox to make his first title defense against. 

I figure the Cody feud will continue, but who knows.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AEW striked that iron while it was hot. Good for them.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I can see something like Moxley vs Cody vs MJF. Moxley vs MJF would make most sense at the moment but I can defiently see Cody getting a pinfall over MJF prior to DoN. Moxley can easily pass Cody's no challenge stip as he's the champ and a 3 Way would be a great way to involve MJF at this early stage of his rise. Plus also adds another dynamic of Moxley could lose title without being pinned, not that I want it to happen. 

As for Jericho, wouldnt mind Jericho & Hager vs Omega & Page. Jericho using Hager as muscle in a team works perfect and touches back to his previous feuds with Omega & Page. Plus, DoN could be perfect time to split up Omega & Page as well.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on who faces Mox at DoN?
> 
> i have a feeling we’re in for a short reign and Kenny beats him for the title


Nah, too early for Omega/Mox II imo.

I'm thinking about a triple threat, maybe even 4-way w/ guys like PAC, Hangman, Kenny, MJF. Even Darby.
Moxley kinda teased in the post-show interview that he wants to face Cody.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll guess Moxley vs Hager at DoN II if not a Jericho rematch. Mox/Hager would be the second last match with the tag titles match main eventing. I don't think Mox drops it that quickly so it is more a throwaway interim feud rather than burning Omega or MJF or Hangman. 

Omega will either team with Hangman defending the tag titles at DoN II or be fighting against Page. Something like Hangman/Omega vs Young Bucks in a Ladder Match with The Revival mirroring the Moxley debut a year earlier and coming out after the match. Spotfest ladder match winner celebration crashed by "no flips, just fists" technical brawlers.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mmmm.... Mox v Pac then at DoN maybe?


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'm over past their prime wrestlers. If Jericho and similar stars from the past are going to wrestle put them in the Cody/HHH spot where they have a big match and feud, but it's outside the main event. I'm bringing up his chubbiness to illustrate how out of his prime he is. He's moving ratings so much that he can't they're under a million in the ratings just like NXT


Horrendous argument with the viewership thing, Becky Lynch, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles couldn't get NXT over 1 million viewers. Charlotte, a former Wrestlemania main eventer being promoted in a big match on NXT did 717k. It's not going to be easy for a single guy to propel them above 1 million. Without Jericho/Mox, they'd probably be looking at the 600k range regularly.

Study the quarter hours, every single time Jericho has been on the screen has been a ratings increase outside of 2 quarters and he is undefeated in head to head quarters against NXT. Your argument goes out the window when you're trying to fight objective metrics with your own biases.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> Horrendous argument with the viewership thing, Becky Lynch, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles couldn't get NXT over 1 million viewers. Charlotte, a former Wrestlemania main eventer being promoted in a big match on NXT did 717k. It's not going to be easy for a single guy to propel them above 1 million. Without Jericho/Mox, they'd probably be looking at the 600k range regularly.
> 
> Study the quarter hours, every single time Jericho has been on the screen has been a ratings increase outside of 2 quarters and he is undefeated in head to head quarters against NXT. Your argument goes out the window when you're trying to fight objective metrics with your own biases.


No, it's the perfect argument actually. Folk mocked those WWE wrestlers for not boosting NXT ratings more. It's then weird to turn around and call Jericho a big draw when the show he's on isn't cracking a million either. He hasn't dropped, but he also isn't boosting them to the point he undeniably needs the title. It's silly to say how big of a draw Jericho and Moxley are then say you think the show would do a whole 200k less viewers Nationwide. That's hardly some massive drop-off from alleged stars not being there. And all that aside I still don't think they're doing bad ratings wise. But Jericho's drawing power is being overblown


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol butthurt Jericho fan I see.


Sorry to break it to you but that's wrong. I don't think Jericho needed to keep the belt any longer but there's a dozen of better stars on the roster than Moxley. The guy doesn't wrestle that well, he looks like a fan who jumped the barricade and all he does for a gimmick is walk around in circles making goofy faces.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Sorry to break it to you but that's wrong. I don't think Jericho needed to keep the belt any longer but there's a dozen of better stars on the roster than Moxley. The guy doesn't wrestle that well, he looks like a fan who jumped the barricade and all he does for a gimmick is walk around in circles making goofy faces.


Sadly for you that's your bad opinion and goes against the facts. The facts state he's most over guy in the company overall. Your opinion on the matter doesn't change that. So deal with it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Sadly for you that's your bad opinion and goes against the facts. The facts state he's most over guy in the company overall. Your opinion on the matter doesn't change that. So deal with it.


He's over because he told WWE to fuck off and the AEW fanbase is all over his dick about that obviously. He was mediocre in WWE and still is, coming out from the crowd or wearing an eye patch doesn't change anything.
But yeah he gets reactions so let's just be happy with that I guess.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> No, it's the perfect argument actually. Folk mocked those WWE wrestlers for not boosting NXT ratings more. It's then weird to turn around and call Jericho a big draw when the show he's on isn't cracking a million either. He hasn't dropped, but he also isn't boosting them to the point he undeniably needs the title. It's silly to say how big of a draw Jericho and Moxley are then say you think the show would do a whole 200k less viewers Nationwide. That's hardly some massive drop-off from alleged stars not being there. And all that aside I still don't think they're doing bad ratings wise. But Jericho's drawing power is being overblown


Dude, this is not that difficult to understand. Do you understand how quarter hour breakdowns work? Charlotte came on in a promoted segment last week, and gained in her quarter hour slightly. She's a top 5 star in the company, arguably top 3 full time, and it was a special apperance of someone that isn't on regularly.

Jericho is on regularly, it's not like him showing up is this big deal, and he regularly gains 75-100k viewers on all his segments. His match with Jungle Boy did huge numbers in the quarter hours as well, and that episode of Dynamite went head to head with a loaded NXT Taveover-like show. Don't even bring up Moxley, he's pulling the biggest numbers of anyone on Wednesdays. His match with Jeff Cobb, that quarter gained damn near 200k viewers, the biggest anyone has done head to head.

I wasn't even mocking WWE guys for not bumping ratings, it was YOU who brought up the shows are doing less than a million so that qualifies Jericho as a non draw, however, the likes of BECKY LYNCH, easily the most pushed act in all of Wrestling for the last year couldn't push them above a million. It's not as simple to break a million as you think without an established brand to piggyback off of.

And what the fuck are you talking about 200k not being a big drop off? That's 25% of their audience, that's fucking massive. It might be even more, that's a conservative number.

Stop arguing against objective metrics, you can't win this one.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> He's over because he told WWE to fuck off and the AEW fanbase is all over his dick about that obviously. He was mediocre in WWE and still is, coming out from the crowd or wearing an eye patch doesn't change anything.
> But yeah he gets reactions so let's just be happy with that I guess.


Such salt.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I feel like Jericho lost the title at just the right time. He'd had the title for like half a year, and already beaten Kenny, Page, Cody, Darby, Scorpio, etc. Really Moxley and Pac were the only two top guys left, and the latter lost to both Kenny and Moxley recently.
Plus Mox is white hot right now, so capitalize on it. Don't do the ROH and WWE thing of trying to drag it out and risk cooling him off.
Plus, there's more possibilities with Mox as champion, especially if they embrace his unpredictable tweener side. He can feud with both heels and faces potentially.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> He's over because he told WWE to fuck off and the AEW fanbase is all over his dick about that obviously. He was mediocre in WWE and still is, coming out from the crowd or wearing an eye patch doesn't change anything.
> But yeah he gets reactions so let's just be happy with that I guess.


He gets reactions, moves merchandise, and most importantly, moves TV ratings which is by far the most important metric in pro-wrestling in 2020. But yeah, let's just forget about that.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> He's over because he told WWE to fuck off and the AEW fanbase is all over his dick about that obviously. He was mediocre in WWE and still is, coming out from the crowd or wearing an eye patch doesn't change anything.
> But yeah he gets reactions so let's just be happy with that I guess.


Doesn't matter what you think the reason is. Especially since he told WWE to fuck off 9 months ago now. That buzz would be gone by now if that was the only reason. Make up whatever excuses make you feel better. Fact is he's most over guy in company right now and that means he's most deserving of being champ.


Personal opinions if you like or dislike someone doesn't change that. There's a lot of top guys who i personally didn't like or think they were the best. But I respected them for being over and understood why they got pushed. So what you should really be saying is congrats Moxley on earning title win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> Dude, this is not that difficult to understand. Do you understand how quarter hour breakdowns work? Charlotte came on in a promoted segment last week, and gained in her quarter hour slightly. She's a top 5 star in the company, arguably top 3 full time, and it was a special apperance of someone that isn't on regularly.
> 
> Jericho is on regularly, it's not like him showing up is this big deal, and he regularly gains 75-100k viewers on all his segments. His match with Jungle Boy did huge numbers in the quarter hours as well, and that episode of Dynamite went head to head with a loaded NXT Taveover-like show. Don't even bring up Moxley, he's pulling the biggest numbers of anyone on Wednesdays. His match with Jeff Cobb, that quarter gained damn near 200k viewers, the biggest anyone has done head to head.
> 
> ...


There's no argument to win, I'm giving my opinion on why I don't think Jericho needs to have a belt. Bringing up metrics is irrelevant to my opinion, it's especially irrelevant when they're not impressive for someone being touted as a big draw. You're the one who brought ratings into me given my opinion on being glad Jericho was no longer champion. 
This was you




FatAbomination said:


> Yeah, let's not put the title on the man that's regularly in one of, if not the biggest rated quarters of the night and is there every week in a long term capacity. Instead, let's put it on some jabroni no one knows like Kenny Omega or Darby Allin, that surely will get people interested. Some of these takes on this forum are laughably bad.


You just don't like that I'm not impressed by "big draw"Jericho's drawing numbers. Simple and plain he isn't nearly the type of draw that you tried to make him out to be. You brought up ratings then got pissy because I pointed out that he couldn't get the company over 1 million views despite being such a "big draw" . 


You then tried to bring in WWE stars to show how hard it is to draw a million viewers. I shut that down by pointing out the fact that folk on this forum routinely mock NXTs numbers especially the episodes where they had main roster stars come down who failed to get them past AEW ratings. 

Plain and simple I'm over Chris Jericho, I'm glad he's not champion. He can go back to being the modest upper midcard draw like he's always been.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> He's over because he told WWE to fuck off and the AEW fanbase is all over his dick about that obviously. He was mediocre in WWE and still is, coming out from the crowd or wearing an eye patch doesn't change anything.
> But yeah he gets reactions so let's just be happy with that I guess.


Reigns was mediocre, and he got pushed over Moxley who was arguably the face of The Shield and did all those promos just to set up Reigns. Then the Shield broke up and Mox had to regularly lose to Seth Rollins while Reigns beat both of them with relative ease. The problem with him in WWE is that he wasn't mediocre, it's that he was a great mic worker (which is VERY important) and constantly got saddled with stupid nonsense Vince gave him. Now, he can breathe.

Wrestling promoters are wise to defer to people who are over, who move merch and numbers, and Moxley is arguably the top babyface in AEW and this was the time to beat the top heel after Jericho did his best to establish the top title in the league. It's what you do if you're a smart booker.

Now, Moxley could have a bad reign. It's very possible, but most importantly, he has plenty of opponents and there's a lot of people he could drop the strap to. Including Jericho in a rematch.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

On March 4th 2019 Dean Ambrose jobbed clean to Elias on Monday Night Raw. Which followed with Shield getting back together once again. On March 4th 2020, Jon Moxley will walk into the show as AEW World Champion. Just think one year ago how unhappy he was just counting down the days to leave. One year later he's probably as happiest as he's ever been.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Moxley will go down as the best of this pro-wrestling era. FACT.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Very well deserved. Moxley will be a great champion after Jericho. Him and Jericho delivered a fantastic title match last night.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bets on who faces Mox at DoN?
> 
> i have a feeling we’re in for a short reign and Kenny beats him for the title


Who I want it to be is Jericho rematch. AEW lacks main event stars and might as well extend this feud between it's two top draws as long as possible with Jericho going over to set up the rubber match. It'll be hard to extend it for three months but if Jericho goes off to tour with Fozzy then he can come back a month before the PPV.

As for it may be MJF and Kenny Omega will probably top the rankings when it's next released but who knows in 3 months.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

183 days is a long enough title reign. 3 or 4 more months could've worked but would've been pushing it. This title change strikes the right balance between giving the 1st champ a lengthy reign while putting over the belt as something that isn't easy to keep a hold on - that builds prestige


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Moxley mentioned in post show scrum that he could ask Cody to waive his no title shot thing.


The rumour I heard the other day is true then that they're going to go back on it. Also heard Hager is going to be unbeaten this year.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> There's no argument to win, I'm giving my opinion on why I don't think Jericho needs to have a belt. Bringing up metrics is irrelevant to my opinion, it's especially irrelevant when they're not impressive for someone being touted as a big draw. You're the one who brought ratings into me given my opinion on being glad Jericho was no longer champion.
> This was you
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why you're bringing up what other people say in regards to mocking NXT's numbers, I've never done that as I'm a new user, so you can't apply that to me. So you shut absolutely nothing down.

You said Jericho was the wrong move as champion and he should've never been champ in your first post, that just factually isn't true. 

I used WWE stars as a barometer to gauge Jericho's drawing ability because that's really the only other comparison point we have. It's a testament to Jericho that he can move numbers for a brand with no name value, even more-so than people like Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch and Charlotte have done for NXT(NXT has no name value either, so it's a fair comparison), and the latter 3 should be way bigger of stars that can push numbers based on their positioning.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Pretty stoked to see what they do with his reign.

It will be interesting to see if Hangman's current ascent hampers/shortens it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> I don't know why you're bringing up what other people say in regards to mocking NXT's numbers, I've never done that as I'm a new user, so you can't apply that to me. So you shut absolutely nothing down.
> 
> You said Jericho was the wrong move as champion and he should've never been champ in your first post, that just factually isn't true.
> 
> I used WWE stars as a barometer to gauge Jericho's drawing ability because that's really the only other comparison point we have. It's a testament to Jericho that he can move numbers for a brand with no name value, even more-so than people like Seth Rollins and Becky Lynch and Charlotte have done for NXT(NXT has no name value either, so it's a fair comparison), and the latter 3 should be way bigger of stars that can push numbers based on their positioning.


It was shut down because the examples you used aren't considered draws, especially not draws that just have to have the titles. 

I don't think Jericho should've been champion. Because I'm over seeing Chris Jericho and wrestlers from his era. You saying "but he's a big draw" doesn't make me change my mind, especially considering it's not like he's pushing them to some crazy numbers. Now if he has to be around, I totally would agree you have to use him in something important. I just wouldn't have it be the title. 

AEW is supposed to be the new promotion with a focus on younger stars and your first champion is Jericho and 2 of your prominent announcers at Tony Schiavone and JR that just doesn't mesh well for me. If you want to like Jericho that's your business. If they want to push Jericho, hey it's their company. My opinion is firm that I don't want to see Jericho and I don't think he should've been champion.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Right decision, wouldn't have complained if Jericho went on to DON with the title as him and Inner Circle have been great. But Mox is on fire right now, he's a badass and on top of his game. And loved his speech at the end of the night, you clearly see he's loving his wrestling these days.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

the_flock said:


> The rumour I heard the other day is true then that they're going to go back on it. Also heard Hager is going to be unbeaten this year.


You think they are gonna do Moxley/Cody at Double or Nothing or All Out?


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> You think they are gonna do Moxley/Cody at Double or Nothing or All Out?


I hate the idea of Moxley versus Cody unless Cody turns heel as it means they didn't have long term planning(Cody shouldn't have made the stipulation and Cody should have won at this PPV). Face Cody versus Moxley screams thrown together.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

I wonder if Lance Archer or Brian Cage if he has signed go straight into a feud with Moxley? Nobody else seems to quite fit as the logical first defence. MJF it feels too early and I don't think he's done with Cody yet. Omega/Hangman have their own storyline brewing. Cody would have to be a heel for it to work and I can't see him turning so soon nor without winning the title. PAC can't really afford another loss right now.

The only ones that make any real sense are a Jericho rematch if they string it out long enough, Hager or somebody debuting and attacking him straight away. Not an easy first defence to pick.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

One thing to consider is Moxley is 14-0-1 in AEW(with two non sanacation match)singles career. We know Moxley gonna be fighting champion type. Let's just say Moxley gets up to 25-0 or 30-0 or something before he drops the title. If you build the match up right and hype it right. You can really make it a big deal when someone defeats Moxley for title.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mifune Jackson said:


> Reigns was mediocre, and he got pushed over Moxley who was arguably the face of The Shield and did all those promos just to set up Reigns. Then the Shield broke up and Mox had to regularly lose to Seth Rollins while Reigns beat both of them with relative ease. The problem with him in WWE is that he wasn't mediocre, it's that he was a great mic worker (which is VERY important) and constantly got saddled with stupid nonsense Vince gave him. Now, he can breathe.
> 
> Wrestling promoters are wise to defer to people who are over, who move merch and numbers, and Moxley is arguably the top babyface in AEW and this was the time to beat the top heel after Jericho did his best to establish the top title in the league. It's what you do if you're a smart booker.
> 
> Now, Moxley could have a bad reign. It's very possible, but most importantly, he has plenty of opponents and there's a lot of people he could drop the strap to. Including Jericho in a rematch.


Rollins and Reigns are solid talents, but Ambrose/Mox was the STAR of the Shield and was criminally wasted in WWE. He had all the skills and was only one of the three with any real promo ability or x-factor.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

tweenerdemeanor said:


> Disclaimer: I root hard for AEW. I support them, have gone to a live show, buy shit, etc.
> 
> *Moxley is one of the worst in-ring performers I've seen in quite some time for a "top guy". I haven't seen Dean Ambrose stuff, so feel free to link and give me something to change my mind. He is incredibly boring minus 1 promo, a different entrance, and a "Imma real dude" personality on podcasts.*
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel. He is terrible in-ring and have yet to see him have a decent match that didn’t involve hardcore shit. He doesn’t have a faction, so you’ve got to almost use him as the “fighting champ” type...except his matches are dull and boring.

That crowd last night was dead for the Jericho-Moxley match until the end. I’m repeating myself here, but I have a feeling things are about to get very dull and boring.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

tweenerdemeanor said:


> Disclaimer: I root hard for AEW. I support them, have gone to a live show, buy shit, etc.
> 
> Moxley is one of the worst in-ring performers I've seen in quite some time for a "top guy". I haven't seen Dean Ambrose stuff, so feel free to link and give me something to change my mind. He is incredibly boring minus 1 promo, a different entrance, and a "Imma real dude" personality on podcasts.
> 
> ...


This is your personal opinion
The fact that he draw and This matters
Work rate does not matter
this is not goofy omega zero charisma


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> One thing to consider is Moxley is 14-0-1 in AEW(with two non sanacation match)singles career. We know Moxley gonna be fighting champion type. Let's just say Moxley gets up to 25-0 or 30-0 or something before he drops the title. If you build the match up right and hype it right. You can really make it a big deal when someone defeats Moxley for title.


IMO there's such a thing as being booked too strong where you get to a Brock Lesnar like situation where no one is credible enough to defeat you.

This is prowrestling where there's a million dirty ways to win. Chris Jericho lost in a tag match during his reign and it didn't hurt him.

Anything over a 95% win rate is too strong in my opinion where it just hurts the roster without giving the champion much benefit. I think a 90% win rate for Ambrose is about right. Still incredibly strong but not too strong.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

He should keep the belt for a long reign, that's for sure. I think he's the best shot at a real money maker they have.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Exactly how I feel. He is terrible in-ring and have yet to see him have a decent match that didn’t involve hardcore shit. He doesn’t have a faction, so you’ve got to almost use him as the “fighting champ” type...except his matches are dull and boring.
> 
> That crowd last night was dead for the Jericho-Moxley match until the end. I’m repeating myself here, but I have a feeling things are about to get very dull and boring.


Everyone has a opinion and you clearly favor a certain video game style. So actual wrestlers might come off as boring...FWIW Omega/Bucks biggest supporter in Dave Meltzer. Has given 9 singles matches from Moxley 4 stars or higher in past 9 months(sorry not all are hardcore either). While he has as many 5 star matches since 2019 as Omega. Very dull and boring lol. Moxley is infact the opposite of dull and boring. There's no way a guy can get as over as he is in this day and age if majority didn't think he was good in the ring.


Which is why fans like him more then anyone else on AEW roster at the moment. Again you have right to your opinion and I'm sure some people think like you(as seen in this thread). Just like Omega has plenty of people who think he's shit in the ring. Honestly I'm shocked you are saying this. I valued your opinion and now I'm questioning that lol.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

JBLGOAT said:


> IMO there's such a thing as being booked too strong where you get to a Brock Lesnar like situation where no one is credible enough to defeat you.
> 
> This is prowrestling where there's a million dirty ways to win. Chris Jericho lost in a tag match during his reign and it didn't hurt him.
> 
> Anything over a 95% win rate is too strong in my opinion where it just hurts the roster without giving the champion much benefit. I think a 90% win rate for Ambrose is about right. Still incredibly strong but not too strong.


Moxley doesn't squash people though. So it won't get boring like Lesnar. Moxley will have 10-20 minute competitive matches with people like he has so far.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

tweenerdemeanor said:


> Yea, I had a feeling he was so popular for a reason. I guess I'll have to use my WWE subscription for more than old shit, haha. I need to catch up on 12-14 years of going dark on WWE.


Kindred spirits. I went dark for basically 2 decades after WCW was bought.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Go ahead and tell us how Moxley’s Jericho match wasn’t very good due to Moxley having a concussion. Then you can explain why his match with Jeff Cobb was just “ok”.

Mox is a great character, but if he isn’t in there with a great in-ring worker, that match is going south really quick.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyways I'm one happy AEW fan right now. The shows have been very good this year and are only gonna get better with Moxley as champion. AEW right now is everything I want as a wrestling fan. Being there to see Moxley win the title live and knowing AEW will put the title on the most deserving guy is just amazing to see.


I truly believe Moxley is going to become the next megastar(first since Cena) in pro wrestling and make AEW true competition for the WWE. That said I realize I spend way too much of my time posting on this forum. Knowing myself I'm only gonna spend more time on here with Moxley as the champion. I don't want to do that and waste so much of my time. So I'm going to step away from the forum for a while. I hope everyone enjoys the era of Moxley as much as I know I will!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Anyways I'm one happy AEW fan right now. The shows have been very good this year and are only gonna get better with Moxley as champion. AEW right now is everything I want as a wrestling fan. Being there to see Moxley win the title live and knowing AEW will put the title on the most deserving guy is just amazing to see.
> 
> 
> I truly believe Moxley is going to become the next megastar(first since Cena) in pro wrestling and make AEW true competition for the WWE. That said I realize I spend way too much of my time posting on this forum. Knowing myself I'm only gonna spend more time on here with Moxley as the champion. I don't want to do that and waste so much of my time. So I'm going to step away from the forum for a while. I hope everyone enjoys the era of Moxley as much as I know I will!


Well damn. I didn’t mean to make you tap out. I hope you’re right. AEW becoming a true competitor is what we all want, or I would hope so.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Go ahead and tell us how Moxley’s Jericho match wasn’t very good due to Moxley having a concussion. Then you can explain why his match with Jeff Cobb was just “ok”.
> 
> Mox is a great character, but if he isn’t in there with a great in-ring worker, that match is going south really quick.


LOL no haha and this isn't debatable. Good bye


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I believe I just got blocked for daring to talk bad about Moxley the in-ring performer. Lmfao


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Well damn. I didn’t mean to make you tap out. I hope you’re right. AEW becoming a true competitor is what we all want, or I would hope so.


Nothing to do with you. If it was I would Just put you on ignore and not leave the forum. Just silly arguments over opinions in general is waste of time. As I fan I have everything I want right now. So why should I waste time debating nonsense. Life just feels too short to be doing this. 


So I hope you keep enjoying the show and realize Moxley much better in the ring then you think. Also don't take it to hard when Omega jobs to Moxley again lol. Good bye for real this time.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> He should keep the belt for a long reign, that's for sure. I think he's the best shot at a real money maker they have.


Agreed. Easily the best guy in the industry, with MJF emerging as someone who can challenge him in the entertainment factor.

These two feuding at some point is gong to be fantastic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hopefully they do the smart thing and have him feuding with guys like Harper, Hager, and Archer. Hide his deficiencies as the small guy in some David v Goliath stories.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I applaud Moxley getting the belt. Not only does he have major name recognition, but he has major charisma and personality. Not to mention, edgy and dangerous, a card that AEW needs to play up since WWE will never go in that direction.

Also applaud MJF getting the win. A charismatic homegrown heel with talent on the mic like nobody else.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

bdon said:


> Exactly how I feel. He is terrible in-ring and have yet to see him have a decent match that didn’t involve hardcore shit. He doesn’t have a faction, so you’ve got to almost use him as the “fighting champ” type...except his matches are dull and boring.
> 
> That crowd last night was dead for the Jericho-Moxley match until the end. I’m repeating myself here, but I have a feeling things are about to get very dull and boring.


Lets not forget the biggest stars in the industry weren't perfect workers as well. As long as he is entertaining enough(which he is) I wouldn't mind average matches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Lets not forget the biggest stars in the industry weren't perfect workers as well. As long as he is entertaining enough(which he is) I wouldn't mind average matches.


That’s all I’m saying. They will need to deliver him a really great angle, because just being a fighting champ is not going to work for him. Not that it really works for anyone, but this guy delivered a shit match with Pac for comparison’s sake.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy for Mox indeed. Just felt like he's better chasing the Title though. But yeah, happy to see him be the Champion of a company again. Deserves it. Just wonder how long he's going to keep it for.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> You think they are gonna do Moxley/Cody at Double or Nothing or All Out?


Not sure. Also heard rumours of maybe introducing a hoss title at some point.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I think they need to run with Mox long-term. I mean, that's no-brainer, but I feel like if we are to speculate, then I'd like to go things this way - build up MJF and Pac to challenge him for the title (separately of course), but not take it from him. Then build the Omega feud again at Full Gear (Moxley could go heel here, or Omega, which would be fine too for that feud), and maybe take the title from Mox, maybe trade the title back and forth (sometimes I think it works), or just have Mox run with the belt after that some more. Anyway, I feel like he should have a long reign. Page and MJF are young enough, they'll get their chance to be top guys. Now Moxley should carry the company and make money. 



bdon said:


> That’s all I’m saying. They will need to deliver him a really great angle, because just being a fighting champ is not going to work for him. Not that it really works for anyone, but this guy delivered a shit match with Pac for comparison’s sake.


I think their first match was quite decent. And the match on the boat was about the story of the match and Moxley selling an eye injury, I think. Lol, I can't remember that match for some reason. It was boring, but at the time I thought it told a needed story and moved on. Same with Jericho, who can't go on a high level anymore.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> I think they need to run with Mox long-term. I mean, that's no-brainer, but I feel like if we are to speculate, then I'd like to go things this way - build up MJF and Pac to challenge him for the title (separately of course), but not take it from him. Then build the Omega feud again at Full Gear (Moxley could go heel here, or Omega, which would be fine too for that feud), and maybe take the title from Mox, maybe trade the title back and forth (sometimes I think it works), or just have Mox run with the belt after that some more. Anyway, I feel like he should have a long reign. Page and MJF are young enough, they'll get their chance to be top guys. Now Moxley should carry the company and make money.
> 
> 
> 
> I think their first match was quite decent. And the match on the boat was about the story of the match and Moxley selling an eye injury, I think. Lol, I can't remember that match for some reason. It was boring, but at the time I thought it told a needed story and moved on. Same with Jericho, who can't go on a high level anymore.


Yeah I think Omega dethrones Mox as part of his redemption arc to become AEWs ace. Mox v Omega could be a huge rivalry long term, in the similar vein to Rock v Stone Cold, with their matches over many years etc

(And no trolls, that's not me saying Mox or Omega are going to be on the same level as those guys...)


----------



## Tony1973 (Dec 24, 2019)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Great but they missed a cool opprotunity there at the end by not having him drive the car he stole from The Inner Circle several weeks ago and use it as a weapon. He could have backdropped Santana or Ortiz on the windwhield, and laid out Sammy face first on the front of the car with a double-armed DDT.
> 
> Imagine if after Mox had won, he had gotten into the car to leave and Sammy was still face first on the front of the car and when Mox backed up the car and hit the brakes, Sammy's carcass just flung off the front and rolled onto the ground. Mox driving a beat up, damaged vehicle after winning the belt would have made a cool and fitting visual.


Thats daddy khans car

If mox scratched it hed be dead


----------



## Tony1973 (Dec 24, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


>


Hardway cut there


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Not really a fan of hard-core mox preferred his jokey side in wwe. Limited move set and not the best on the mic. Hopefully he is just a filler for a while. Prefer to see more of what omega can do. He seems to have natural star quality and a much better in ring ability.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

What the fuck are people going on about with Omega? Dude has lost viewers in EVERYONE of his matches outside of main events that involved Jericho.

I like Omega, but this idea that he has a bigger star ceiling that Moxley is just retarded.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FatAbomination said:


> What the fuck are people going on about with Omega? Dude has lost viewers in EVERYONE of his matches outside of main events that involved Jericho.
> 
> I like Omega, but this idea that he has a bigger star ceiling that Moxley is just retarded.


I think it might be folk banking on his potential since he hasn't been pushed at a major level in the US. Moxley has more freedom than ever, but folk have an idea of what a big Moxley push will look like results wise due to his WWE run.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I think it might be folk banking on his potential since he hasn't been pushed at a major level in the US. Moxley has more freedom than ever, but folk have an idea of what a big Moxley push will look like results wise due to his WWE run.


Omega headlined their first ever PPV and got to close out Full Gear in the most high profile feud at the time. His position was correctly pushed down the card afterwards, because he wasn't connecting with the TV audience.

If we're going to talk about potential, then MJF has far more potential than Omega. He's way younger, and despite not being pushed at a "major level," or even headlining a PPV, he's now generating more interest than Omega.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You’ve handcuffed Omega in his high-profile matches by having him lose. Get the masses watching with the guys who have had The Machine behind them, THEN you let Kenny put together a 5 Star banger with him going over.

That is how you build stars. He didn’t cut any promos with Mox. He carried DARK for most of the first 2 months.

We’ll see what his potential draw is when he is doing promos and TV segments when they actually push him vs pushing everyone else to get the rest of the roster established.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> You’ve handcuffed Omega in his high-profile matches by having him lose. Get the masses watching with the guys who have had The Machine behind them, *THEN you let Kenny put together a 5 Star banger with him going over.
> 
> That is how you build stars.* He didn’t cut any promos with Mox. He carried DARK for most of the first 2 months.
> 
> We’ll see what his potential draw is when he is doing promos and TV segments when they actually push him vs pushing everyone else to get the rest of the roster established.


5 star matches alone don't build stars. Otherwise, Omega and The Bucks would already be a stars.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Omega headlined their first ever PPV and got to close out Full Gear in the most high profile feud at the time. His position was correctly pushed down the card afterwards, because he wasn't connecting with the TV audience.
> 
> If we're going to talk about potential, then MJF has far more potential than Omega. He's way younger, and despite not being pushed at a "major level," or even headlining a PPV, he's now generating more interest than Omega.


And despite those two facts, Jericho match was prior to weekly TV. Moxley and his feud had many in the IWC scratching their head wondering why they were in a blood feud.

Omega’s entire job to date has been to give everyone else the rub.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> 5 star matches alone don't build stars. Otherwise, Omega and The Bucks would already be a stars.


No, I agree with that, but a 5 star match with a great build against a guy who HAS had the machine behind him and brings that fan base with him DOES build stars.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> And despite those two facts, Jericho match was prior to weekly TV. Moxley and his feud had many in the IWC scratching their head wondering why they were in a blood feud.
> 
> Omega’s entire job to date has been to give everyone else the rub.


There's no rub to be given by Omega. A rub is something a star gives to someone who is lesser known. It's an opportunity to shine in the spotlight. Omega doesn't have the starpower to be giving anyone a rub.

A rub is more like what Moxley gave to Omega, merely by being in a feud with him. Being involved in a feud with Moxley allows you not only to be involved in a highly watched segment on Dynamite, but also to reach people who may not watch the show, who are only following Moxley's career on YouTube from afar. Moxley's videos on YouTube generate anywhere from 2x to 10x the viewership that Dynamite usually gets, and his videos are the only ones that see this level of traffic, with the country most responsible being the US, according to Google trends. That means that there are a lot of who watch his videos that don't regularly watch the weekly shows, and so anyone who feuds with him has an opportunity to reach a completely different fanbase, and if they like what they see, some may decide to tune into TNT.

If I'm AEW and TNT, I'd want to give that rub and the win to someone like MJF, who you can build a company around, and who has the potential to draw those people to the show with his charisma and promo skills.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Omega can actually wrestle though and mox is pretty much a closeline and footstomp sort of ability guy. Omega seems to lack a bit of arrogance on the mic tho is all I would say and too easy to agree to give others the rub. Mox is pretty much a mouth and over rated in my opinion. Sort of guy who could have been a good upper carder in ecw in the day.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> There's no rub to be given by Omega. A rub is something a star gives to someone who is lesser known. It's an opportunity to shine in the spotlight. Omega doesn't have the starpower to be giving anyone a rub.
> 
> A rub is more like what Moxley gave to Omega, merely by being in a feud with him. Being involved in a feud with Moxley allows you not only to be involved in a highly watched segment on Dynamite, but also to reach people who may not watch the show, who are only following Moxley's career on YouTube from afar. Moxley's videos on YouTube generate anywhere from 2x to 10x the viewership that Dynamite usually gets, and his videos are the only ones that see this level of traffic, with the country most responsible being the US, according to Google trends. That means that there are a lot of who watch his videos that don't regularly watch the weekly shows, and so anyone who feuds with him has an opportunity to reach a completely different fanbase, and if they like what they see, some may decide to tune into TNT.
> 
> If I'm AEW and TNT, I'd want to give that rub and the win to someone like MJF, who you can build a company around, and who has the potential to draw those people to the show with his charisma and promo skills.


And that completely abandons the thought Moxley himself had coming into AEW where he was worried how the fans would take to him after the stupidity he’d been portraying in WWE. Give him a feud with Omega to sell his legitimacy to the AEW crowd who fucking loves Omega. Have him go over Omega, stealing some of those fans who watched specifically for the guys they know from The Machine, and you give Omega the win once you’ve got more eyes on the product and not the 800-850k or so that always tune into his matches.

MJF has lost viewers as well. Being given weekly SEGMENTS and TV time tends to do that, because crowds don’t care about matches alone.

I can’t believe this is so hard for some to understand, acting as if Omega has tried to do promos and talking segments that just fell flat and just didn’t draw.

I mean, goddamn. By your standards, they should just have the WWE guys circle jerk themselves, passing around the title into TNA oblivion. Pac is GOD AWFUL in ratings. Page doesn’t gain ratings. Scorpio Sky, Darby, Sammy. Fuck this promotion is awful and just loses fans. Should fucking fold up shop and ask the WWE for forgiveness since the only time viewers are gained is by having WWE built guys and their counterpart in angles (MJF) going over.

THANK YOU VINCE MCMAHON.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> And that completely abandons the thought Moxley himself had coming into AEW where he was worried how the fans would take to him after the stupidity he’d been portraying in WWE. Give him a feud with Omega to sell his legitimacy to the AEW crowd who fucking loves Omega. Have him go over Omega, stealing some of those fans who watched specifically for the guys they know from The Machine, and you give Omega the win once you’ve got more eyes on the product and not the 800-850k or so that always tune into his matches.


Your first paragraph is silly. I'm sure even you realize that. There was nothing for Moxley to steal, because he already had those fans. Those people in attendance at DON were a very small subset of the wrestling audience, and they all watch/watched WWE. They all knew who Moxley was, and they all erupted the moment they realized he was in the crowd, before he ever attacked anybody. Whereas Moxley's fanbase is much larger, and many of them had never seen or even heard of Omega before, and Omega had an opportunity to "steal" some of them during their feud.



> I mean, goddamn. By your standards, they should just have the WWE guys circle jerk themselves, passing around the title into TNA oblivion. Pac is GOD AWFUL in ratings. Page doesn’t gain ratings. Scorpio Sky, Darby, Sammy. Fuck this promotion is awful and just loses fans. Should fucking fold up shop and ask the WWE for forgiveness since the only time viewers are gained is by having WWE built guys and their counterpart in angles (MJF) going over.


You say that ironically, but it's actually true. Their roster isn't very good. Those guys you listed shouldn't be champions. They need to give Moxley a long reign, and then have MJF go over, and hope they can sign someone else in the meantime that's a big character who can also be pushed into that main event level. Otherwise, they will have no choice but to put the title on some of the names you mentioned, even if it's a transitional reign, and it will suck.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Your first paragraph is silly. I'm sure even you realize that. There was nothing for Moxley to steal, because he already had those fans. Those people in attendance at DON were a very small subset of the wrestling audience, and they all watch/watched WWE. They all knew who Moxley was, and they all erupted the moment they realized he was in the crowd, before he ever attacked anybody. Whereas Moxley's fanbase is much larger, and many of them had never seen or even heard of Omega before, and Omega had an opportunity to "steal" some of them during their feud.
> 
> 
> 
> You say that ironically, but it's actually true. Their roster isn't very good. Those guys you listed shouldn't be champions. They need to give Moxley a long reign, and then have MJF go over, and hope they can sign someone else in the meantime that's a big character who can also be pushed into that main event level. Otherwise, they will have no choice but to put the title on some of the names you mentioned, even if it's a transitional reign, and it will suck.


And yet from Jon Goode’s own fucking mouth, he was worried about how he’d be perceived.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fuck out of here with this mentality that AEW should only sign and push the fucking guys who had the machine behind them. MJF has lost viewers when he wasn’t directly linked to Cody or Jericho. So much for charisma!!!

Shut the fucking doors and close this show up. Vince wins. Like always. Can’t have another fucking company grow, just send us hand-me-downs or throw-away toys, Vince!!!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> And yet from Jon Goode’s own fucking mouth, he was worried about how he’d be perceived.


Clearly his worries were misplaced, given that they all instantly erupted once they realized he was making his way through the crowd.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> Fuck out of here with this mentality that AEW should only sign and push the fucking guys who had the machine behind them. MJF has lost viewers when he wasn’t directly linked to Cody or Jericho. So much for charisma!!!
> 
> Shut the fucking doors and close this show up. Vince wins. Like always. Can’t have another fucking company grow, just send us hand-me-downs or throw-away toys, Vince!!!


I never said it should only be WWE guys. On the flip side, they shouldn't push guys just because they were in WWE, either. Guys like Pac and Hager don't warrant big pushes.

They should push charismatic guys who can talk, regardless of where they came from. That's what draws.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

WWE circle jerk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> I never said it should only be WWE guys. On the flip side, they shouldn't push guys just because they were in WWE, either. Guys like Pac and Hager don't warrant big pushes.
> 
> They should push charismatic guys who can talk, regardless of where they came from. That's what draws.


MJF didn’t draw when not directly connected to Jericho and Cody. Guess we can count him out as a ratings draw.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Show me where Omega has tried to talk and cut a promo, failed miserably, and lost a shit ton of ratings?

Goddamn you Moxley guys are scared as fuck that Omega is going to be pushed.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Isn't it a bit early to start rabbiting on about segments and viewers etc? 

I agree Mox is the most likely money maker, but it's a different ball game when this new promotion has been around for a cup of coffee relatively speaking. The fact they already have their TV deal extending and expecting to be in the black moving forward in 2020 is really amazing when you think about it. WCW didn't make any profit for years and years.

My point is in the ratings and PPV numbers, viewers will go up and down based on any number of different factors, whatever they are - depending on if you're a fan of a Mox for example or not you'll attribute it all to him, or if you're not you'll say it's because of his favourable booking no one else gets blah blah blah.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Sure Moxley is more known than Omega because of the wwe exposure, but that doesn't mean he's better than Kenny. Sure he's great on the mic but his in ring he is a hit or miss, and at times a snoozefest. With Omega you know he's going to deliver and he's pretty good on the mic when he wants to.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Was never big into Ambrose and I'm not that into Moxley. Just think the guy's a bit boring. I think people will be missing Jericho as champion.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats to Moxley. He's been flat out dominating the company from day 1. It'll be interesting to see who eventually beats him. I predict it will be MJF or Cody.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Buster Baxter said:


> Congrats to Moxley. He's been flat out dominating the company from day 1. It'll be interesting to see who eventually beats him. I predict it will be MJF or Cody.


MJF should win in this stage of his feud with Cody, move on to Moxley after Moxley/Jericho is done and ultimately win the title. In that time you have Cody feud with Jericho and this time overcome Jericho. Then you get back to Cody/MJF and have him win the title.

Obviously there's the issue of the extremely dumb stipulation of Cody not being allowed to go for the title that you need to find a way around...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> MJF didn’t draw when not directly connected to Jericho and Cody. Guess we can count him out as a ratings draw.


Cody didn't draw on his own either. He had multiple segments during the Jericho feud that lost viewers. That promo that everyone here was praising lost viewers, his limo ride lost viewers, the video package show his preparation for the title match lost viewers. The only times he has consistently gained viewers is when he's been in segments with Jericho and MJF.

At the very least, you have to give credit to both guys for generating interest in this feud. You can't dismiss MJF.



bdon said:


> Show me where Omega has tried to talk and cut a promo, failed miserably, and lost a shit ton of ratings?
> 
> Goddamn you Moxley guys are scared as fuck that Omega is going to be pushed.


It's the opposite. The Elite fans thought their guys would become massive stars in the US and that they would dominate the company, with Omega as the "ace." But Tony, the guy with actual money on the line, knows he has to please TNT, and so he decided to push his biggest money makers, who've earned their big pushes by moving numbers. Omega is going to have to do the same if he wants a big push. He'll have to earn it by consistently moving numbers, otherwise he'll be relegated to being a glorified enhancement talent and maybe the occasional transitional title reign. Tony Khan won't give him a handout when he's got money on the line. Omega's fans are now trying to create a narrative that Omega is biding his time (as opposed to the fact that he was forced to take a back seat because there were much bigger stars who deserved to be pushed ahead of him) because they are worried.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He is one of the biggest stars in the industry. So great time to give him the belt.

Hope he has good long reign.

Only thing that does bug me is his in ring style can be boring at times. Just feel he needs to be aggressive and tell better stories in the ring.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

omaroo said:


> He is one of the biggest stars in the industry. So great time to give him the belt.
> 
> Hope he has good long reign.
> 
> Only thing that does bug me is his in ring style can be boring at times. Just feel he needs to be aggressive and tell better stories in the ring.


BUT HE’S SO FUCKING GREAAT!?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Some of you must love Goldberg going over The Fiend, because hey, Goldberg draws bigger crowds. Fuck AJ Styles, Taker draws.

And you stupid fucking marks wonder why no new stars are ever made.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

bdon said:


> BUT HE’S SO FUCKING GREAAT!?


Guessing your not a fan of him.

There is doubting Moxley is white hot more so than Omega who I like but is just lacking something which is why the crowd are not totally invested in him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have no problem with Moxley as champion. It’s the Moxley fans acting like Omega is trash when he hasn’t been booked like a star. He’s been busy doing angles that put over everyone else. 

The Moxley fans know his story ends with Omega, and it fucking eats at them. That is and has always been where things are heading. They’ll go to every length to deny it, going as far as suggesting Omega was going to turn heel when he’s been the epitome of a classic babyface good guy.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont get me wrong never seen Omega out of AEW and like him and can honestly see him as a star for AEW if booked strongly.

He needs more promos and character work for people to love him like they do Moxley.

We know he is an amazing wrestler.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jericho and Moxley bring a certain set of necessary eyes, but I refuse to be comfortable watching WCW 2.0 where the guys with built-in fans from the WWE machine just continuously exchange the top booking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

omaroo said:


> Dont get me wrong never seen Omega out of AEW and like him and can honestly see him as a star for AEW if booked strongly.
> 
> He needs more promos and character work for people to love him like they do Moxley.
> 
> We know he is an amazing wrestler.


And that is the entire point of this convo. Omega has been booked to get everyone else over and is now ramping up his matches. Then the promos and segments will come.

But to suggest he can’t based on him NEVER cutting promos and doing that stuff is fucking stupid.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

YEAHHHH!!! Bill Goldberg raises SmackDown ratings 17%!!! Woooooo!!!! FUCK THE FIEND!!!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> I have no problem with Moxley as champion. It’s the Moxley fans acting like Omega is trash when he hasn’t been booked like a star. He’s been busy doing angles that put over everyone else.
> 
> *The Moxley fans know his story ends with Omega, and it fucking eats at them. *That is and has always been where things are heading. They’ll go to every length to deny it, going as far as suggesting Omega was going to turn heel when he’s been the epitome of a classic babyface good guy.


Weren't you guys claiming that Omega would be the one to dethrone Jericho because there was no way they'd have the title go from one WWE guy to another WWE guy? I know patpat and LifeInCattleClass were adamant with that prediction. Perhaps you guys should stop making predictions. You aren't very good at it, because you're clearly thinking emotionally and not logically.

Also, this title reign doesn't do anything for Moxley's legacy. He could have retired from wrestling altogether, and his legacy would be set. It was set the night he won the WWE world title - which at the time, was the only world title in the company. Yes, I know WWE's product is garbage and that their belts look like silly toys, but their world title is still the top title in wrestling because of its history, and because, for better or worse, they are still the #1 promotion. So this AEW title reign isn't so much about Moxley, it's about what's best for the company. Him winning is what is best for the company, and him putting over MJF for the title is also what's best for the company.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No, I’m pretty sure I was calling Moxley to beat Jericho after Full Gear, because the story has been put into motion the minute Moxley beat Omega in a non-sanctioned match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joined 31 mins ago.

See ya, kid!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

COMPLETELY STUPID AND RIDICULOUS title change

What they should've done would be to put Jericho over Moxley, bring in Randy Couture to make some rare appearances, put the title on Couture at the next PPV and let Moxley cool off for a few months then create a new world championship (AEW DARK World Heavyweight Championship) and have Moxley win that belt after his crowd reactions have lowered to an appropriate level

AEW sucks


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Everyone has a opinion and you clearly favor a certain video game style. So actual wrestlers might come off as boring...FWIW Omega/Bucks biggest supporter in Dave Meltzer. Has given 9 singles matches from Moxley 4 stars or higher in past 9 months(sorry not all are hardcore either). While he has as many 5 star matches since 2019 as Omega. Very dull and boring lol. Moxley is infact the opposite of dull and boring. There's no way a guy can get as over as he is in this day and age if majority didn't think he was good in the ring.
> 
> 
> Which is why fans like him more then anyone else on AEW roster at the moment. Again you have right to your opinion and I'm sure some people think like you(as seen in this thread). Just like Omega has plenty of people who think he's shit in the ring. Honestly I'm shocked you are saying this. I valued your opinion and now I'm questioning that lol.


Why does a particular crowd around here swing back at Kenny Omega directly when someone makes the mistake of criticising Moxley? I mean you dont really need to be an omega fan to have an opinion on other wrestlers. Dont know 
This is all very defensive and borderline insecure, you can like your favorite wrestler and not directly have this ridiculous reaction when someone criticize them fam.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

People are still going on about this Mox can't work BS despite the catalogue of matches he's been putting on in the last year? It was wrong back in 2015, and it's even more wrong now.

I'm convinced there's a certain subsection of fans who think a wrestler can't work unless he spams his matches with 20 false finishes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And for the record, in my head, Omega dethrones Moxley. MJF dethrones Omega: you get eyes on Omega via Mox’s following from The Machine. Omega is a made man as everyone knows where Mox’s story in AEW BEGAN. MJF’s raw in-ring game gets hidden by Omega’s in-ring action and big match story-telling.

And by this time, Page and MJF have been built into modern day Rock and Austin’s.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> People are still going on about this Mox can't work BS despite the catalogue of matches he's been putting on in the last year? It was wrong back in 2015, and it's even more wrong now.
> 
> I'm convinced there's a certain subsection of fans who think a wrestler can't work unless he spams his matches with 20 false finishes.


And yet he couldn’t get a decent match out of Pac..? His match with Jericho had to involve smoke and mirrors?

Sure thing. Mox is fabulous in-ring, bub.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ya know, I was just thinking that it'd be really nice if AEW could make some new big stars? What does everyone think about that? Good idea to have more than just 2 or 3 guys who could be big for the company right? And maybe don't write off potential stars who are super over before they've even been booked to their strengths? Seems like a wild ass idea I know but it could work


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

bdon said:


> And for the record, in my head, Omega dethrones Moxley. MJF dethrones Omega: you get eyes on Omega via Mox’s following from The Machine. Omega is a made man as everyone knows where Mox’s story in AEW BEGAN. MJF’s raw in-ring game gets hidden by Omega’s in-ring action and big match story-telling.
> 
> And by this time, Page and MJF have been built into modern day Rock and Austin’s.


The problem with that is beating Omega won't have the same impact as beating Moxley for the reasons I mentioned previously. Moxley has a much bigger fanbase, including millions of fans who follow his career from afar on Youtube. Feuding with Moxley puts a lot of eyes on you that otherwise would never see you. That kind of spotlight should be given to the right person. Who's the better option - the 36 year old whose time remaining in the business is limited, or the young and promising up and comer? Take your feelings out of it and ignore the players involved. You don't need me to tell you who the best option for business is. Deep down, you know.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Ya know, I was just thinking that it'd be really nice if AEW could make some new big stars? What does everyone think about that? Good idea to have more than just 2 or 3 guys who could be big for the company right? And maybe don't write off potential stars who are super over before they've even been booked to their strengths? Seems like a wild ass idea I know but it could work


Agreed. MJF is the obvious choice, and should receive priority. He's young and has the potential to be big.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

bdon said:


> And yet he couldn’t get a decent match out of Pac..? His match with Jericho had to involve smoke and mirrors?
> 
> Sure thing. Mox is fabulous in-ring, bub.


I'm not trying to watch Jericho-Mox and expect some Kobashi-Misawa masterpiece lmfao. No shit it was going to be smokes and mirrors. Jericho was always gonna have his goons screw Mox at every opportunity, then they'd get caught and get thrown out, and then Mox would reveal the good eye. The match told a story and it did what it had to do. As I said you clearly are only interested in matches that are filled with 20 false finishes and the spamming of cool moves, that's fine. Just don't go spouting he doesn't know how to work when he's had plenty of positively received matches simply because they don't match your tastes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Avoid explaining his match with Pac. Gotcha.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> I'm not trying to watch Jericho-Mox and expect some Kobashi-Misawa masterpiece lmfao. No shit it was going to be smokes and mirrors. Jericho was always gonna have his goons screw Mox at every opportunity, then they'd get caught and get thrown out, and then Mox would reveal the good eye. The match told a story and it did what it had to do. As I said you clearly are only interested in matches that are filled with 20 false finishes and the spamming of cool moves, that's fine. Just don't go spouting he doesn't know how to work when he's had plenty of positively received matches simply because they don't match your tastes.


It isn’t about spots. I don’t want to watch one guy walk around a ring randomly, because he doesn’t know how to flow sequences of a story together. Moxley is very good/great in brawls, and that’s it. Not much story-telling needed in that.

Vs Kenny who is in the greatest singles and greatest tag team match in history.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

bdon said:


> Avoid explaining his match with Pac. Gotcha.


It's the same thing as the Jericho match. Mox spent the entire match selling his eye then got the victory. Some matches aren't booked to be 5 star classics. What's wrong with that?

You're also acting like Omega hasn't had underwhelming matches too. But let me guess there must be some high level thinking and explanation for that like all of Omega's segments right?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> It's the same thing as the Jericho match. Mox spent the entire match selling his eye then got the victory. Some matches aren't booked to be 5 star classics. What's wrong with that?
> 
> You're also acting like Omega hasn't had underwhelming matches too. But let me guess there must be some high level thinking and explanation for that like all of Omega's segments right?


When Omega is booked to lose, then yes, he has to work to the level of his dance partner. Can’t have Moxley or the like looking like Okada one second and looking like Tank Abbott again the rest of the time.

Since Omega has been winning starting January 1st, his matches have been absolute bangers. Why is that?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I'll never understand why people waste their time arguing about whose fake fighting skills are better. That stuff literally only matters to like 12 people on the planet. A guy like Omega kills himself with high risk spots only to lose tens of thousands of viewers almost every time he is on screen. Moxley works a laid back non-flashy stye and draws hundreds of thousands. 

The verdict is in, folks. People don't care about ring skills. It's always been about charisma and promo ability.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Kenny(jazzhands)Olivier said:


> It pretty clear some folks just don't understand pro wrestling. I just found this forum today. I couldn't believe some of the stuff I was reading. I had to sign up and comment. You didn't see anyone criticizing Moxley in-ring work prior to "eye injury". Nobody disliked Moxley first match with Pac. Dynamite matches with Darby, Janela, Trent and Guevara were all good. I'd love to see Olivier try to put on a good match trying to keep an eye patch or bandage over his eye for the whole matches. With that limiting what moves he can take and do.


Ugh. "Olivier." Cornette fans are the fucking worst. You realize that man just shit all over Angel Garza the other day for smiling right? Angel fucking Garza. The man has some valid points, but he's a fucking moron in a lot of other ways, and unfortunately he has an army of sheep convinced his objective opinions are reality. Corny loves Tyler Black but hesitates to enjoy Jon Moxley. That's all you need to know really.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Lethal Evans said:


> Yeah I think Omega dethrones Mox as part of his redemption arc to become AEWs ace. Mox v Omega could be a huge rivalry long term, in the similar vein to Rock v Stone Cold, with their matches over many years etc
> 
> (And no trolls, that's not me saying Mox or Omega are going to be on the same level as those guys...)


That's exactly how I feel! Mox and Omega are theirs Rock and Austin, in terms of a current generation star-power of course, at least they both have that potential to go down in history as these great rivals, when it's all said and done. Let's hope AEW won't screw this up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RBrooks said:


> That's exactly how I feel! Mox and Omega are theirs Rock and Austin, in terms of a current generation star-power of course, at least they both have that potential to go down in history as these great rivals, when it's all said and done. Let's hope AEW won't screw this up.


You can check my history: I have said from the moment the Unsanctioned Match was finished, that is the money feud.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

With Moxley being a double champion (AEW & IWGP US), and Naito being a double champion (IWGP Heavyweight & IWGP IC), I wonder if NJPW & AEW would go for Moxley vs Naito II, with them defending both of their belts and allowing for a clean finish.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> With Moxley being a double champion (AEW & IWGP US), and Naito being a double champion (IWGP Heavyweight & IWGP IC), I wonder if NJPW & AEW would go for Moxley vs Naito II, with them defending both of their belts and allowing for a clean finish.


Moxley is not good enough to hold the IWGP Heavyweight Title. That's a slap to the face to wrestlers like Ishii, Goto, Suzuki, Sanada and Ibushi


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Verbatim17 said:


> With Moxley being a double champion (AEW & IWGP US), and Naito being a double champion (IWGP Heavyweight & IWGP IC), I wonder if NJPW & AEW would go for Moxley vs Naito II, with them defending both of their belts and allowing for a clean finish.


I bet you 10$ that NJPW isn't gonna even mention that he's AEW World Champion. The Jericho thing was a special case.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tell it like it is said:


> Moxley is not good enough to hold the IWGP Heavyweight Title. That's a slap to the face to wrestlers like Ishii, Goto, Suzuki, Sanada and Ibushi


So Naito 4 Belts then.



V-Trigger said:


> I bet you 10$ that NJPW isn't gonna even mention that he's AEW World Champion. The Jericho thing was a special case.


But I bet they wouldn’t mind if the IWGP Champion made an appearance on a national network like TNT, which holding the AEW belt would allow.

NJPW will always tease that door opening to AEW for that very reason.


----------

